# Woods of Distinction?



## clkcurlyq (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone installed this brand of wood flooring?  We've found a great price on this brand, but we can't find out anything about it online.  We suspect that it's likely manufactured by another company but googling hasn't turned anything up.  We just want to make sure that it's a quality product and will hold up.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 7, 2009)

If the product has a UPC bar code on it, then the first 6 digits of that bar code identify  the manufacturer of the product.  (The next 5 digits are the product code and the last digit is a "check digit".)  ((The computer does a calculation based on the first 11 numbers it reads, and if it comes up with the correct 12th "check digit", then it knows it's read the first 11 numbers correctly, otherwise it asks you to re-scan the item.))

The organization that administers UPC codes and "sells" each manufacturer it's unique 6 digit UPC code is "GS1" at:

GS1 Global Office - Homepage

On that web page, you should find a box called  "Quick links".  Under "GS1 Tools", click on "Find a bar code number (GEPIR)" to get to this web page:

Welcome to Gepir

Click on "Search by Bar Code (GTIN)" to get here:

Welcome to Gepir

Enter the full UPC bar code in the Global Trade Item Number box, click the "Trade Item Ownership" radio button and click on the "Search" button.

For example, I have a bottle of Tile Lab Heavy Duty Cleaner & Stripper for removing Tile Lab "Gloss" grout sealer in my hand.  The UPC code on the bottle is 010186763521.  When I type that in, it tells me the manufacturer is:

Custom Building Products Inc. 
GLN: 0010186000008 
   Address:                                    Contact Details: 
   13001 Seal Beach Blvd., Suite 200      tel:
   90740 Seal Beach, CA                       fax:
   United States      

Cuz Custom Building Products makes "Wonderboard" cement board products, "Flexbond" mortars, "Polyblend" grouts and "TileLab" grout sealers.
http://www.custombuildingproducts.c...&subtype=&text=Bathtub Walls&user=arc&lang=en


You should be able to find the name of the manufacturer of your wood flooring and where they're located.  If you recognize the name as a well known manufacturer of wood flooring, it's probably a quality product.


----------



## HardwoodGuy (May 13, 2009)

Woods of Distinction was distributed by Hoboken Floors until they went belly up in late 2007. Apparently someone else took over the name and distribution? As far as quality it's quite similar to other imported Chinese products. As a former store dealer I was in a pinch after selling some 2,000 square feet of one of their products when we discovered it became unavailable, but Johnson Hardwood Floors has some of the same identical lines. They could be priced lower too.


----------

